# Girl Scout Cookies



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

So, I'm sitting here in my den working late, drinking an incredibly mediocre glass of Shiraz and eating some Thin Mints my wife bought off a friend's daughter (who is obviously in Girl Scouts...the daughter, not the friend:icon_smile_big.

Anyway, since Girl Scout Cookies (one of the true American Icons IMO) are obviously starting to fill cupborads accross America, it got me thinking...What's your favorite Girl Scout Cookie?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I understand from my sister-in-law, who is or was a Girl Scout leader, that there are two different companies that manufacture GS cookies, and the product selection is not identical. I think each council decides which one to buy from. That's one reason that you can't be sure that the product you like will have the same name from year to year. The only ones I really like are the peanut butter sandwiches, although if forced (i.e. if they're in my house) I'll also eat the shortbread cookies.

I could never understand why people adulterate perfectly good chocolate with mint.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife and I like the thin mints and the ones with the coconut...I forget the name. They used to be called Samoas. We buy from three of the girls in our neighborhood. I like Girl Scout cookies, but I'd rather have the Kathryn Beich katydids and golden crumbles from the soccer players.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Shortbreads (Trefoils?) for me. Not too sweet, I don't feel horrible for eating the whole "sleeve" and they never disappoint.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*thin mints*

chocolate and mint go so well with Maker's Mark


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I would like to say the Girl Scout cookies, sitting on top of our refrigerator are the result of our being on the back side of a neighborhood social contract (our neighbors bought cookies off our daughters, as they were growing up, and now it's our turn to repay the kindness(?)...but, 14 boxes, and six are caramel delights! Better get the treadmill tuned-up.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Horses for courses, my friend. Horses for courses.

Thin mints are for evening munching before bed. Shortbreads are unbeatable with coffee. Peanut butter sandwiches and a tall glass of milk.

(My vote was Thin Mints)

However, I'm off of all of them right now as I try to take off the 5 pounds I put on over the holidays.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

From https://www.girlscouts.org/program/gs_cookies/faqs.asp

*Q: What are the best-selling Girl Scout Cookies?*
*A:* Our biggest sellers are:

25% Thin Mints 
19% Samoas®/Caramel deLites™ 
13% Peanut Butter Patties®/Tagalongs® 
11% Peanut Butter Sandwich/Do-si-dos™
9% Shortbread/Trefoils


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

For those of you on weight loss programs you should be aware that the Girl Scouts have a program where you can still support the program by buying cookies, but not actually have to expend the calories by eating them. The way it works is you can buy the cookies and they will send them to the troops in Iraq/Afghanistan. At least this was true a couple of years ago. 

We actually bought a couple of cases (many more than we otherwise would have ordered) and never had to actually have the temptation around the house.

Not sure that this program is still in effect, but if it is I think it's a nice gesture all the way around.

EDIT: Come to think of it, I think this was something that was offered by the local Girl Scout council here and may not be available everywhere.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> For those of you on weight loss programs you should be aware that the Girl Scouts have a program where you can still support the program by buying cookies, but not actually have to expend the calories by eating them. The way it works is you can buy the cookies and they will send them to the troops in Iraq/Afghanistan. At least this was true a couple of years ago.


Outstanding idea...err...I think. Do we really want a bunch of chubby soliders with high cholesterol "defending" our country? I did get a chuckle when I originally Googled one of the many GS chapter sites. Some actually have tips for sensible eating along with the cookie order information. Nice attempt but, seriously, who EVER thinks about sensible eating when they're devouring an entire sleeve of Samoas?


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Outstanding idea...err...I think. Do we really want a bunch of chubby soliders with high cholesterol "defending" our country? I did get a chuckle when I originally Googled one of the many GS chapter sites. Some actually have tips for sensible eating along with the cookie order information. Nice attempt but, seriously, who EVER thinks about sensible eating when they're devouring an entire sleeve of Samoas?


Fair point, but keep in mind that most of those guys/gals have 18-25 year old metabolisms (vs. my 46 year old one). A box of GS cookies from home is likely to have more good effects on morale than bad effects on the waistline.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> Fair point, but keep in mind that most of those guys/gals have 18-25 year old metabolisms (vs. my 46 year old one). A box of GS cookies from home is likely to have more good effects on morale than bad effects on the waistline.


I was only kidding. It's a fantastic program. I am quite sure the recipients appreciate the gesture.

BTW...at 42, I too wish I had a 25-year-old metabolism!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

it's all about the Samoas...


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> Shortbreads are unbeatable with coffee. Peanut butter sandwiches and a tall glass of milk.


Skim milk, of course.

I couldn't agree more with these two observations, Mark. It's practically impossible for me to consume anything less than an entire sleeve of Peanut Butter Sandwich cookies if I've got at least 16 oz of ice cold moo juice in the house.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Mr. H said:


> Skim milk, of course.


Of course.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> For those of you on weight loss programs you should be aware that the Girl Scouts have a program where you can still support the program by buying cookies, but not actually have to expend the calories by eating them. The way it works is you can buy the cookies and they will send them to the troops in Iraq/Afghanistan. At least this was true a couple of years ago.
> 
> We actually bought a couple of cases (many more than we otherwise would have ordered) and never had to actually have the temptation around the house.
> 
> ...


If you are so inclined, a friend of the family runs packed with pride, she accepts personal items, snack foods (like girl scout cookies) and ships them to any solider who asks to be added to her list. She pays for everything out of her pocket that isn't donated.

We have a girl scout in our house so last year we gave two cases for her to distribute.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

The Gabba Goul said:


> it's all about the Samoas...


/agreed

DCH


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

Thin Mints. I should be getting mine soon.


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

I beg my wife not to buy shortbread cookies. A box is licky to last a week around me.


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

Tagalongs for me. Took care of an entire case last year!


----------



## Alalawyer (Jul 15, 2005)

Agreed WhoKnows, Tagalongs are head & shoulders above the others. I missed every opportunity to buy some this year, I feel like a crackhead looking for another fix . . .


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> it's all about the Samoas...


Words to live by.


----------



## baloogafish (Oct 4, 2007)

Tie - between Caramel de-Lites and Thin Mints!


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I have never met a Girl Scout cookie I didn't like and unfortunately I am like a recovering alcoholic when a box is placed anywhere near me...I have one thin mint and within minutes a whole sleeve is gone...thankfully I don't have to face the temptation often anymore as all the girls in my neighborhood have graduated from Girl Scouts and when I pass the ones camped out in front of the grocery store, I can toss them cash and tell them to enjoy some on me or donate them to someone who would enjoy them.


----------



## baloogafish (Oct 4, 2007)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> I have never met a Girl Scout cookie I didn't like and unfortunately I am like a recovering alcoholic when a box is placed anywhere near me...I have one thin mint and within minutes a whole sleeve is gone...thankfully I don't have to face the temptation often anymore as all the girls in my neighborhood have graduated from Girl Scouts and when I pass the ones camped out in front of the grocery store, I can toss them cash and tell them to enjoy some on me or donate them to someone who would enjoy them.


Lucky you! I am a sucker for GS cookies, esp. when they come door-to-door. I think I've ordered 30+ boxes for the family since the beginning of the year!


----------



## trentblase (May 14, 2008)

Made with real Girl Scouts?


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

I can't stand them. Why doesn't the organization improve the quality.
However, we buy them from our neighbors children and then take the boxes into the office. For the last 40 years my wife has made me various types of cookies plus she also makes our dog her own cookies.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

There are a couple of companies they contract with to make them, and I agree that some of them are decidedly lackluster, but others are very good.

Still, you're buying them to make a contribution and get a little bit for it. I'm sure they'd gladly take your contribution and keep the cookies if you'd prefer. Or, my neices sell the cookies and provide the opportunity to have them delivered to a local nursing home or assisted living facility, so that's another option.

All that said, there are tons of people who salivate from the day they put their order in until the day they're delivered.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> There are a couple of companies they contract with to make them, and I agree that some of them are decidedly lackluster, but others are very good.
> 
> Still, you're buying them to make a contribution and get a little bit for it. I'm sure they'd gladly take your contribution and keep the cookies if you'd prefer. Or, my neices sell the cookies and provide the opportunity to have them delivered to a local nursing home or assisted living facility, so that's another option.
> 
> All that said, there are tons of people who salivate from the day they put their order in until the day they're delivered.


My wife and I buy a couple of boxes for ourselves and then make a donation to the rest of the girls that stop by our house. I like to support their troop, but we don't need all of those cookies! The nursing home idea is a good one.


----------

